# Electric golf cart heater



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

xtreme cartz said:


> I want some heat in my electric car and was looking at a 48 volt electric golf cart heater, two settings, low 250 watts and high 500 watts. My question is with a nominal pack voltage of 96 volts, can I hook the 48 volt heater up to half the car's battery pack? Or will I need two of these heaters to make the pack drain evenly?


I would not run off half of the pack, it will shorten your pack life.
What about a ceramic 110 volt on the whole pack, it may give less than 1500 watts but more than 500. 
I may not be the one to answer about the golf cart heaters as I am not familiar with them, are they resistive or ceramic?


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree, not to mention the 1500 watt ceramic is alot cheaper


----------



## evcars (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Where can I find the heater you guys talk about?


----------



## Twilly (Jan 22, 2008)

I found it at a local hardware store... Just make sure it says "ceramic", usually 10 to 15 bucks, then take it apart and keep the element and the safety snap switch... Wiring for the element can be found on the forum...


----------

